# Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte



## Vespabesitzer (21. Nov. 2008)

Hallo 
Es geht um den Oase Screenmatic Biotec 12 oder 18.

Eigentlich wollte ich den Filter noch ein paar Tage laufen lassen, habe jetzt aber schiess bekommen, da
draussen langsam < -1°C 

Und da der Screenmatic nur alle 30 Minuten das "nasse" Filtersieb rollt, habe 
ich Angst, dass es festfriert und dadurch zerstörrt wird.
( oder sich verzieht, oder den Motor zerstörrt, wenn er nicht richtig drehen kann)

Ich habe daher heute Abend "auf die Schnelle" den blauen Förderbandmechanismus ausgebaut,..
Jetzt sprüht das Wasser aus der runden blauen Verstelldüse direkt auf die Filterkassetten. (ohne Förderband und ohne Schmutzschublade)

Ich wollte den Filter von aussen noch mit 2cm Styropor dämmen und hatte dann die Hoffnung, dass ich bis -8 bis -5°C 
die Pumpe somit noch laufen lassen kann.

Wer hat alles noch einen Oase Screenmatic (Axel lässt durchlaufen, dass weiss ich   )
Wie macht ihr das ?? habe das Teil den ersten Winter neu.. :beeten   

DANKE!
mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (22. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wer hat alles noch einen Oase Screenmatic (Axel lässt durchlaufen, dass weiss ich   )



Bei uns sind es gerade -0,5°C tendenz abwärts ...

Im Filter sind es +6°C Lufttemperatur genau wie die Wassertemperatur, ich habe bis auf den Deckel (noch nicht zu gekommen) jetzt komplett Styrodur (20mm) drum und den 2 " Pumpenschlauch mit Amaflexschlauch (63mm Innendurchmesser) isoliert. Die Pumpe läuft z.Z. bei 40%.

Bis jetzt sehe ich keine Gefahr für das Band, die Luft im Filterkasten wird wohl auch nicht unter die Wassertemp. fallen, also irgendwann in nächster Zukunft +4°C ...

Sollte es Hart auf Hart kommen, schalte ich per Fernbedienung das Band ab.
Denn das meiste setzt sich z.Z. im Filterteich ab und kommt gar nicht bis zum Filter. Wenn die Lufttemperatur tagsüber wieder über der Wassertemperatur steigen sollte, fährt die Pumpe wieder 100% und ich mache das Band wieder an. Aber große Sorgen mache ich mir über das Band nicht.

Axel


----------



## simon (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

moin moin
also ich hab ja auch sonen 12er biotec
und ich weiss noch gar nich was ich machen soll
isoliert isser nich
drosseln geht auch nich
ich beobachte mal noch paar tage ob ich ihn ausmach  oder nich
sag dann bescheid
gruss simon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Hi Micha,

ich denke 2cm Styropor werden vielleicht nicht reichen. Machs lieber dicker soweit es noch alles passt. Ich empfehle dir auch nicht Styropor, sondern Styrodur zu nehmen.

Den Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Filter isolierst du auch irgendwie ? es gibt da ja solche Isolierschlauchdinger ausm BM für dicke Wasserrohre aber o b das so gut ist die im wasser zu haben ?

Dein Filter war ja glaub ich in der Hundehütte, ist also schon mal gut das er Windgeschützt steht, ich denke das ist schon mal ein guter Vorteil.

Vielleicht kannst du irgendwas mit Fliegengaze drübberhängenbasteln so als vorabscheider bevor der ganze Schmodder direkt auf die Schwämme trifft


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Ach der Simon    jau,.. den hatte ich ja ganz vergessen, was er sonst alles tolles schon gemacht hat  

Bei mir ist der aktuelle Stand so, dass im Hauptteich heute morgen +2,9°C war, im Filter selbst ca 3,5°C (Lufttemperatur) unterm Deckel.

Ich muss erst noch Styropor kaufen, (will aber nicht wieder so´n ganzes Paket nachher in der Ecke liegen haben).

Richtig "spannend" wird es erst, wenn draussen -5°C und kälter ist, erst dann weiss ich, ob mein Filter durchlaufen darf.

Wenn es allerdings von der Wassertemperatur dann  doch nicht mehr reicht (lasse derzeit genau 35Liter laufen) habe ich eigentlích ein Problem  
denn bei -5°C leerlaufen lassen und saubermachen geht dann auch schlecht.

Axel Redlisch hat ja einen Temperaturfühler drinnen, @Simon, misst du auch irgendwie Wasser/Luft/Filtertemperatur ??
(Will mich da "vorsichtig" rantasten:beeten  damit mir am Ende nicht irgendwas "platzt")
( Egal was, Filteranschluss, Filter, Rohr,.. dann wäre es sicherlich ein "Super-Gau", wenn man sich mal ausrechnent, wieviel Wasser in 8 Stunden (Werktag) unbemerkt auslaufen würden) = Teich leer  

@Ralf,.. jau, könnte noch ein Stück Vlies drauflegen, aber eigentlich kommt garnicht mehr viel "Schmodder"
Vom Filtereffekt könnte ich den Screenmativ 18 eigentlich abschalten (ausser den Mückenlarven).. will aber solange es noch geht
eine Wasserumwälzung zwischen Hauptteich und Filterteich.
(Da ich dieses Jahr noch keine Lebewesen drinnen habe, kann ich auch etwas experimentieren, ohne das Leben z.B. Fischen auf´s Spiel zu setzen).
Bin eigentlich nur zu "faul" alles abzubauen, und will bei den Temperaturen auch keine Schläuche / Rohre mehr ändern.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Filter isolierst du auch irgendwie ? es gibt da ja solche Isolierschlauchdinger ausm BM für dicke Wasserrohre aber o b das so gut ist die im wasser zu haben ?
> 
> Dein Filter war ja glaub ich in der Hundehütte,...



Achso,.. nochmal kurz zu den Schläuchen,..
Im Wasser brauche ich "nichts isolieren", die Pumpe steht ja bei -60cm und der Schlauch geht dann nur 0,5m ab der Wasserobfläche in ein Leerrohr,..
(da wird der Schlauch schon durch das drüberliegende Erdreich (auf ca. 4m Länge) isloliert, bis er dann in die "Hundehütte" geht.
Dieses letzte 1/2m Stück habe ich etwas mit Ufermatten-Reststücken "isoliert".

Werde aber mal im Baumarkt nach fertig Isolierungen für HT50/HT70 Rohren ausschau halten, danke
mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss erst noch Styropor kaufen, (will aber nicht wieder so´n ganzes Paket nachher in der Ecke liegen haben).mfG. Micha



Nimm Styrodur ! Es isoliert besser und macht nicht soviel Dreck beim sägen/schneiden ...
Ich habe pro Platte 3,30 € im BM bezahlt (1,20 * 0,6m waren die glaube ich).

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm Styrodur ! .. (1,20 * 0,6m waren die glaube ich).
> Axel



Hallo Axel,.. muss mal gucken "wie dünn" die Platten sein müssen,..
da die Filterwand nicht senkrecht ist und in der "Hundehütte" der
Spalt auch nicht mehr riesig ist , brauche ich wohl unten eine Dicke von 5cm
und oben nur noch ca. 1-2cm "geschätzt",..
yeep gucke mal was Styrodur kostet und was es da für Platten gibt.
mache dann auch mal "Foodoos"..
Hast du mal "ausgelitert" wieviel Wasser du jetzt im "Winterbetrieb" noch durchlaufen lässt??
Geht der Rückweg noch über den Bachlauf (Gefahr von Zufrieren) oder z.B. über ein KG100 direkt wieder in den Teich?
mfg. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,.. Hast du mal "ausgelitert" wieviel Wasser du jetzt im "Winterbetrieb" noch durchlaufen lässt??
> Geht der Rückweg noch über den Bachlauf (Gefahr von Zufrieren) oder z.B. über ein KG100 direkt wieder in den Teich?
> mfg. Micha



Nein, ich habe es nicht ausgelitert. Ich bin alle 2 Tage am Teich um die __ Störe zu füttern, da stell ich meist auch etwas an der Pumpengeschwindigkeit rum, wenn es wärmer wird wieder schneller etc.
Ab Donnerstag wird es kurzzeitig wieder um die 5-6 °C werden, bevor am WE wieder kalte Luft auf N kommt, da lasse ich sie dann wieder schneller über den Skimmer laufen.
Im Moment läuft sie vielleicht mit 10-20%, auf dem Teich hat sich eine dünne Eisschicht gebildet, wir haben 12 cm Schnee.

Der Rückweg geht direkt durch das 100er KG Rohr in den Teich, den Bachlauf habe ich vor 2 Wochen abgestellt. Das Wasser bleibt ja in den Staubecken stehen, so dass er nicht trocken fällt.

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Hallo Screenmatic Kollegen,.. (heute gab es auch Neuschnee  )

habe heute die "Hundehütte" wieder aufgeschraubt und neue Styrodur-Platen (heissen aber bei O*I in rosa, Jacudur oder so,.. 
125cmx60cmx2cm für 3,99 Euro) eingebaut,.. (fast fertig),..  sind aber nur 20mm dick.
 

Dabei ist die Filtertemperatur von 2,5°C auf 1,0°C abgesunken,.. (im Teich habe ich noch 1,9°C) bei ca. -2°C Aussentemp.
deswegen habe ich mich ersteinmal entschieden, den Filter für dieses Jahr abzuschalten.
     
Links sieht man den Filter ohne Siebeinsatz (noch am laufen), mit Temperaturmessung.
Habe das Wasser rauslaufen lassen,.. werde die Pumpe ggf. ohne Filter an den Rücklauf laufen lassen wenn es doch wieder etwas wärmer wird.

Habe ihr auch weitere "Winterfotos" von "isoliertem" oder Winterfestem Filter..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Screenmatic Kollegen,.. (heute gab es auch Neuschnee  )
> 
> habe heute die "Hundehütte" wieder aufgeschraubt und neue Styrodur-Platen (heissen aber bei O*I in rosa, Jacudur oder so,..
> 125cmx60cmx2cm für 3,99 Euro) eingebaut,.. (fast fertig),..  sind aber nur 20mm dick.



Genau die habe ich auch, waren bei Hellw*g aber etwas billiger ...
Fotos habe ich keine gemacht, wollte nicht das die Linse kaputt geht, das Rosa sieht irgendwie schwuchtelig aus  

Ich habe gestern den NOT-Aus gehauen, mein Teich wurde immer kälter 3,5 °C. So kalt wurde er den ganzen letzten Winter nicht. Heute hatten wir ein komisches Phänomen. 
Es kam ein plötzlicher Kältesturz ...

Ab 13:45 Uhr ging es abwärts von +0,2 °C auf -6 °C gegen Abend kam dann Wind auf und der Spuk war vorbei !
Dieses war Regional begrenzt, nur 2 Wetterstationen bei mir in der Nähe meldeten ähnliches, der Rest von Deutschland dümpelte bei +2 bis -2 rum. Selbst bei meinem Arbeitsplatz, Luftlinie vielleicht 7-10 KM aber Berg dazwischen, wurde es nicht kälter als -2,2 °C.


----------



## simon (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

hallo biotec kolleschen
ihr habt mich überzeugt
ich mach das ding morgen auch aus.
letztes jahr hats gut geklappt ohne filter,dann gehts auch diesmal
einzigste ärgerliche daran is das ich am freitag die pumpe auf 30cm hochgelegt habe und dabei ein halbbad genommen hab
was solls  was uns nicht tötet, härtet uns ja ab
dann wünsch ich mal möglichst frostfreien winter
gruss simon
p.s. wenn er weggebaut is kann ich ihn besser isolieren und mit sandsteinen einmauern.


----------



## Remus (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Hallo!

Das ist der erste Winter meines Screenmatic 18.
Derzeit kühlt es in der Nacht auf ca. -3°C ab. Und ich werde ihn nächstes Wochenende einwintern.
Daher werde ich, wie in der Betriebsanleitung beschrieben, die Schwämme und Substratrohe ausbauen, reinigen, trocknen und frostfrei lagern.
Den großen Behälter werde ich reinigen, trocknen und anschließend abdecken.

Nur ist die Frage, wie entleert ihr eure Schläuche? Meine Schläuche sind ca. 30 - 70 cm unter der Erde. Daher kann ich sie auch nicht entfernen. Meine Pumpe ist in einer Wassertiefe von ca. 2m.
Ist es gefährlich wenn die Schläuche im Eis eingefroren sind? Ummantelt ihr sie? 

Dank&Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Hallo Remus,..

Ich habe nicht soviel Platz und auch keine Lust, die schwarze Box "rumzuschleppen",..
daher werde ich Sie "normal" entlerrt einfach draussen stehen lassen (in meiner Hundehütte  ).
=> dadurch ist der Filter ja "überdacht" sonst gäbe es die Gefahr, dass bei dem blauem Verstellregler Regen reinläuft und der gefüllte Boden
dann im hartem Winter platz.

Wenn deine Schläuche doch normales Gefälle zur Pumpe haben, sammelt sich ja auch kein Wasser (z.B. in einer Schlaufe), d.h.
das Wasser ist maximal soweit im Schlauch wie die Wasseroberfläche.

Ich selbst habe die Dickwandigen Schläuche von NG (die sehen wirklich sehr robust aus), selbst wenn die obener 5-10cm einfrieren,
gehe ich davon aus, dass da nichts kaputt geht, ( ist aber auch mein erster Winter mit diesem Teich). (Habe aber auch im altem Teich immer die Schläuche im Wasser gelassen.
(von der Physik müsste IM Schlauch durch das Eis, dann ein ähnlicher Druck wie von aussen durch das Eis erzeugt werden.

Wenn du die einfacheren (meist günstigen Schwarzen) Schläuche hast, würde ich aber ggf. eine Trennstelle auf der Höhe der Wasseroberfläche einbauen.

Meine Pumpe bleibt bei ca. 50-60 Tiefe im Teich..

mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Micha,

deine Filterschwämme würd ich vielleicht nicht draußen lassen ? Lieber mit in den Keller - meine lagere ich dort aber trocken und nicht im nassen eimer. Ob die Bakkis bei Lagerung im Eimer mit Teichwasser überleben würden


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Micha,
> deine Filterschwämme würd ich vielleicht nicht draußen lassen ?



Hallo Ralf,..
Danke für den Hinweis,.. ist sicherlich auch richtig..
Meine neuer Screenmatic war aber eh nur knapp 4 Wochen in Betrieb,..
die paar Baktis sind eh schon "erfroren"  

Ich will lieber, dass die roten Zuckmücken parallel auch den Geist aufgeben,..:evil  

Für nächstes Jahr habe ich Starter-Baktis gekauft,..
im zweitem Jahr, gucke ich mal wie die Schwämme aussehen,.. dieses Jahr bleiben die aber ersteinmal draussen,..
(sind ja eh schon recht "hart" jetzt würde ich eher mehr kaputt machen, oder müsste die riesen Kiste extra ins Warme schleppen müssen).

mfG. Micha


----------



## simon (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

hallo ihr biotec besitzer
dank micha´s thema schwirren nun unendlich viele fragen durch meinen armen kopf.
nun brauch ich mal eure meinung
1.bringt es denn überhaupt etwas den biotec zu dämmen oder kühlt das wasser nicht eh schon auf der oberfläche ab?
wenn frage 1 mit ja beantwortet wird hat sich der rest erledigt
2.da ich meinen biotec noch auf sand stehen hab,was nich gut is kam mir ein gedanke:
man könnte ja den sandboden verdichten,eine 8cm styrodurplatte einschneiden,auf diese einen estrich anfertigen in welchen man eine elektrofussbodenheizungsmatte mit einbaut.anschliesend könnte ich das mauerwerk mit auf den estrich setzen,innen nochmal 4cm styrodur isolieren und da hinein meinen biotec stellen.
nun noch nen temp.regler für die bodenheizung ab +2 abwärts mit dran  und schon sollte die auskühlung ausbleiben und evtl. noch der teich mit frostfrei bleiben??
ich hoffe man versteht mich und warte auf weitere meinungen
gruss simon


----------



## Redlisch (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Hiho Simon,


			
				simon schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ihr biotec besitzer
> dank micha´s thema schwirren nun unendlich viele fragen durch meinen armen kopf.
> nun brauch ich mal eure meinung
> 1.bringt es denn überhaupt etwas den biotec zu dämmen oder kühlt das wasser nicht eh schon auf der oberfläche ab?
> ...



zu 1. Ja es bringt was, ich hatte meinen Filter ja am Sonntag abgestellt, der Filter stand also da, ohne Pumpe und voll mit Wasser. Während die beiden Teiche komplett zugefroren sind (wir hatten Temperaturen bis -6,2°C, war im Filter keine Eisschicht (hatte ihn heute Mittag laufen). Im Filter hatte ich einen Luftsprudler reingehängt.

zu 2. Sicherlich eine gute Idee, aber wieviel KW willst du reinstecken um den Teich damit Frostfrei zu halten ?
Gut bei 9500l mag das noch gehen, wenn der Teich abgedeckt ist. Bei mir wäre das wohl nahezu unmöglich, es sei denn ich decke 110m² ab  , was ich mir aber nicht antuen werde, wenn es richtig schneit würden die Platten eh durch das Gewicht des Schnee`s auseinander gedrückt.

Der Teich wird auch so nur oben zufrieren, mehr sorgen machte mir die Umwälzung durch die Pumpe, und das obwohl ich in 30-40 cm in der Flachwasserzone absauge und es an der Oberfläche wieder zurückleite.

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Hallo Simon und Screenmatic Kollegen  

generell ist das "zufrieren" bei einem Teich ja eine natürliche und gute Sache,..
nur damit wird ja erreicht, dass die oberste Wasserschicht 0-grad hat und dadurch
im unterem Bereich Wärmeschichten zwischen 0-4grad entstehen.
(ab unter 4grad sind die warmen Schichten nicht mehr oben, sondern unten: Anomalie des Wasser: http://www.wasser-wiki.de/doku.php?id=wasser_eigenschaften:dichte:anomalie)

Das wissen sicher auch die bei diesem Beitrag bisher beteiligten, wollte es nur nochmal sagen.   

Daher gehen meine eigenen Isolierversuche beim Filter eigentlich immer nur zum Schutz des Filtes und der Leitungen selbst.

Jetzt wo der Filter "trocken steht" bräuchte ich eigentlich auch keine Isolierung mehr,
falls es aber mal nicht richtig warm und nicht richtig kalt ist, könnte ich aber
unbedenklich den Filter noch laufen lassen. (wollte dieses Jahr eigentlich bis Mitte Dez. versuchen, hat aber nicht geklappt).


Zudem denke ich auch, dass es für den Sommer umgekehrt genauso wichtig ist (?!)   dass sich die
schwarze Box vielleicht in der Sommer-Sonne nicht extrem erhitzt.

Ich denke ein einfacher Schutz mit einer "Holzkiste" und ein paar Styropur/dur Platten sollte genügen.

Von einer Fussbodenheizung würde ich ganz absehen.

Im Nachbarbeitrag bei "ich stelle mich vor", hat ja Mike einen Schwimmteich und diesen sogar über Kollektoren beheizt.
Bei einem Natur/Fischteich würde ich auch noch Winter=Winter sein lassen.

mfG. Micha 

PS: Das Thema Temperatur finde ich aber weiter spannend, deswegen habe ich nebenan einen neuen Thread zur Temperaturüberwachungsmöglichkeit aufgemacht.


----------



## simon (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

ja servus
ich habs kapiert
ich mach ihn leer,bring ihn innen keller und häng den luftsprudler rein
netten winter weiterhin
gruss simon


----------



## AxelU (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Hallo Leute,

also wir hatten hier inzwischen wohl bis -4 Grad nachts. Mein Biotec Filter läuft ohne irgendeine Änderung, ohne Einschränkung der Pumpenleistung und auch (noch) ohne Heizung. Während rundrum alle Pfützen zugefrohren waren, hatte mein Teich, wohl durch die Wasserbewegung des Filters, nicht das kleinste Eis drauf. Ein Bach friert ja im Winter auch nicht zu. Zumindest nicht bei den hier herrschenden Temperaturen.

Vielleicht sehen wir das auch alle ein bisschen zu ängstlich und die laufende Pumpe würde ein Zufrieren verhindern.

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (4. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Hallo AxelU (nix für ungut  )

hmm.. ich finde das (für deine Fische) etwas mutig,..

für mich gibt es zwei Ansichten,.
a.) das die Pumpe/Filter nicht zu oder kaputt frieren..
b.) das die Lebewesen im Teich nicht gestört werden,..

zu a.) klar, kannst du bei einem Teich solange das Wasser "durchquirlen" bis das letzte "warme" (0-4°C) Wasser nach oben transportiert wird.
Allerdings hast du dann als Ergebniss einen Eisklotz.

zu b.) eine Eisschicht ist ja auch was gutes,.. mein Teich hatte um die 2° (bei -50cm Tiefe gemessen), der Teich selbst ist aber -1,40m tief.
Als dann endlich eine geschlossene Eisdecke drauf war, hat er sich bei -50cm Tiefe auf 3-4grad "erwärmt"

Du hast ja eine relativ kleine (normale) Teichgröße,.. 
Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass du deinen Fischen mit dem laufendem Filter noch einen Gefallen tust..
Die würden sich wohl eher ohne Filter aber 1 bis 2°C "wärmer" auf dauer wohler fühlen,..
denke ich  meine persönliche Meinung,..

Ist sicherlich aber immer von vielen Umständen abhängig,..
(meine bestellte Funkwetterstation ist da und läuft) nun werde ich die  Abhängigkeit von Wasser und Lufttemperatur 
bei meinem eigenem Teich mal genauer anschauen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

, genau micha - deshalb sollte man auch vorsichtig mit den luftsprudlern bei kleinen teichen umgehen bevor die warmwasserschichten komplett zerstört werden


----------



## Vespabesitzer (1. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Hallo Screenmaticer,...  

wollte mal nachfragen,.. ob es irgendwelche Ausfälle gegeben hat,,,  

Mein Screenmatic 18 läuft wieder,.. aber mein Filterteich ist anscheinend so gut,.. dass 
der  Oase nicht mehr viel zu tun hat...
Habe letztes Jahr KEINMAL die Schwämme sauber machen müssen,...
und irgendwie habe ich eh den "Plasitkdrücker" verlegt,..

Diese komischen Steingranulat Röhren (Axel hat mir mal den genauen Inhalt benannt ;-)  sind immer noch wie vor 1 1/2 Jahren,.. habe die nicht irgendwie "reaktiviert"

mfG...

PS: mein Filter hat derzeit etwas mehr zu tun,.. da meine Besucher-__ Enten meine Pflanzennährstoffe verstärkt in den Teich befördern..


----------



## Redlisch (2. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wann und Wie macht Ihr den Oase Screenmatic WINTERFEST,.. suche Gleichgesinnte*

Hi Micha,

alles bestens, der Biotec läuft seit 3 Wochen wieder, seit 2 Wochen auf 100%.

Alle 3-4 Tage muß ich die Schale ausleeren, das Band holt die abgestorbenen Algen vom Winter raus.

Die Schwämme hatte ich bei der Ausserbetriebnahme im Winter gewaschen, damit sie sauber wieder in die Saison starten können. Fiter stand komplett bestückt den Winter über draußen.

Das Wasser ist seit einer Woche klar bis zum Grund (2m), 2 mal war ich schon im Teich um die alten Pflanzen rauszuholen, die Fische fressen wieder normal, sind aber noch sehr scheu.

Wollen wir mal auf wenig Regen am Oster WE hoffen, ich will das nächste Pflanzbeet am Teich anlegen.

Axel


----------



## dizzzi (8. Dez. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal das Thema noch einmal aufgreifen, da dieses Jahr meine erste Überwinterung mit meinem Screenmatic ist.
Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass der Screenmatic mindestens 8Grad Wassertemperatur haben sollte! (Laut Bedienungsanleitung) Wenn weniger dann aus. Auch sollen Fische es lieber haben, wenn das wärmere Wasser nicht von unten nach oben transportiert wird, und die Temperatur dadurch auch in den tieferen Zonen absenkt. Wenn dann der Teich zufrieren sollte, ist mit einem Eisfreihalter ein kleines Loch frei zu halten, damit etwaige Gase entweichen können.
Ich habe den Filter abgeschaltet. Die Schwämme gründlich gereinigt. Das Wasser aus dem Filter ablaufen lassen, und bei schönem Wetter, den Deckel offen gelassen, damit der Filter gut austrocknet. Nachdem die Filterschwämme auch wieder trocken waren, habe ich diese wieder eingesetzt. Außer dem UVC-Gerät, welches ich ins Haus gebracht habe, lasse ich alles draußen. Theoretisch dürfte ja nichts einfrieren, da ja alles trocken war. Oder mache ich da einen Fehler?

Nun lese ich hier, dass einige den Screenmatic durchlaufen lassen. Auch bei Minustemperaturen. Haben die Filter das tatsächlich überstanden? Und wie ist es den Fischen bekommen?

LG

Udo


----------



## simon (16. Dez. 2015)

moin moin
ja ich lass den nun seit jahren durchlaufen.die pumpe stelle ich immer auf skimmerbetrieb um.
die fische sind seit jahren fit,die stört das nicht.
ich mach ihn nur aus wenn sich eis auf der sceenmaticbildet(das blaue netz).
dann lassi ch das wasser raus  und mach ihn wieder an sobald kein eis mehr da is.
gruss


----------

